# Warum man statt Image.getScaledInstance() besser Graphics.drawImage verwenden sollte



## Thomas Darimont (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2007/04/03/perils-of-image-getscaledinstance.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## aldi15 (22. Januar 2009)

Juppiii! Danach habe ich lange gesucht. Danke.


----------

